# Man bites snake in epic struggle



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 6, 2011)

*A Kenyan man bit a python which wrapped him in its coils and dragged him up a tree during a fierce three-hour struggle, police have told the BBC.

BBC NEWS | Africa | Man bites snake in epic struggle*


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 6, 2011)

They want to arrest the snake??? lol


----------



## MathewB (Nov 6, 2011)

We need Jacques Clouseau to track down this mysterious snake


----------



## nico77 (Nov 6, 2011)

lol , i wonder if the police will supply a lawyer for the snake when it gets arrested 
I feel sorry for who ever is the snakes cell mate when its arrested aswell


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Nov 6, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> They want to arrest the snake??? lol



I had to giggle at the thought of this too, not as though handcuffs would help with retaining it lol, idiots


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 6, 2011)

NaughtyByNature said:


> I had to giggle at the thought of this too, not as though handcuffs would help with retaining it lol, idiots



My thoughts exactly! & ummmm.....'its tail was sharp'? :? new species maybe? :lol:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Nov 6, 2011)

instead of whip tail, perhaps its a razor tail? hehe


----------



## Wally (Nov 6, 2011)

Caudal luring worked a treat. Damned villagers.....


----------



## smigga (Nov 6, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> My thoughts exactly! & ummmm.....'its tail was sharp'? :? new species maybe? :lol:



Dont you watch Terra Nova? Its obviously a Slasher


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2011)

no use in handcuffing the snake


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Nov 6, 2011)

I cant quite get myself round this one , the snake says.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha the whole story from beginning to end = ROFL


----------



## hiranbags (Nov 7, 2011)

*suss*

Great story but sounds like its been embroidered a bit.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 7, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Cool!



Ha ha ha!


I'm sure his shirt would have protected him well.


----------



## congo_python (Nov 7, 2011)

What a load of crap ROFL


----------

